# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΣΑΕ, συναρτήσεις μεταφοράς και σχεδιασμός κυκλωμάτων.....

## StathisV

Μετά από δύο μαθήματα που αφορούσαν σύματα και συστήματα ( ένα ομόνυμο και το ΣΑΕ 1 της σχολής μου - Ηλεκτρονική ΤΕΙ Αθήνας ) έμεινα με την εξής απορεία πού ίσως είναι και λίγο ποιό πρακτική... Έστω ότι θέλουμε να φτιαξουμε ένα ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα για το οποίο γνωρίζουμε τι θα πέρνει ως είσοδο u(t) και τι επιθυμούμε να παράγει ως εξοδο w(t) σε μια γνωστή διέγερση της εισόδου. Έτσι το ζητούμενο είναι η συνάρτηση μεταφοράς του συστήματος... Ακολουθόντας πιστά την θεωρία μετασχηματίζουμε τα u(t) και w(t) κατα Laplace σε u(s) και w(s)και το πηλίκο 
H(s) = w(s) / u(s) μας δίνει την συνάρτηση μεταφοράς του συστήματος!!! (WoW)
Τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα... 

α) Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά απο το πολύωνυμο του παρανομαστή της H(s) καθορίζουμε την ευστάθια του συστήματος και από το πολυώνυμο του αριθμητή την συμπεριφορά; Στην περίπτωση αυτή με ποίον τρόπο υπολογίζουμε τις ακριβείς τιμές τον συντελεστών των πολυωνύμων; (του αριθμητή κυρίος - Πιθανή λύση με εωμετρικό τόπο ριζών; )

β) Αν η ΣΦ ειναι μεγαλήτερη απο 3του βαθμού τοτε πρέπει να την "σπάσουμε" σε αθρίσματα κλασμάτων 1ου και 2ου βαθμού για να αναγνωρίσουμε τα υποσυστήματα που θα περιλαμβάνει;

γ) Πως μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ότι το σύστημα που θέλουμε να σχεδιάσουμε είναι υλοποιήσημο;;;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αν κανω λαθος σε αυτα που θα πω παρακαλω να διορθωθω!!!!
αρχικα για να βρεις εαν ενα συστημα ειναι ευσταθες πρεπει να μ πεις ως προς ποια ευσταθεια...για παραδειγμα η ευσταθεια φραγμενης εισοδου-φραγμενης εξοδου(Φ.Ε.Φ.Ε.).υπαρχει και το κριτηριο ευσταθειας κατα λιαπουνοφ...
οταν εχεις ενα συστημα  που δινεται απο την σχεση d^2y/dt+2dy/dt+5y=u τοτε εχουμε G(s)=1/s^2+2s+5 συναρτηση μεταφορας και ο παρονομαστης ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο πολυωνυμο απο εκει προκυπτει για αρχη η ευσταθεια του συστηματος!!!
οσον αφορα τις ασκησεις μεγαλυτερες του τριτου βαθμου χρησιμοποιουμε την μεθοδο υπολοιπων!!!
το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να ξερεις αν το συστημα σου ειναι υλοποιησημο...πραγμα που θα το διαπιστωνεις απο τους παραμετρους και τους συντελεστες της ασκησης δηλαδη μεσα απο υπολογισμο σφαλματων κτλ...αν θελεις καποιο παραδειγμα πες μου/μας!!!

----------


## georgz

Πάντα μου φαινόταν χαζό αυτό το μάθημα...

----------


## solarcon

Φίλε μου έχεις ανοίξει ένα μεγάλο θέμα που από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω έχεις πιάσει γερά το νόημα. 

  Ναι η ευστάθεια καθορίζεται με το κριτήριο Routh και τη συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος την καθορίζουμε από την πρόσθεση πόλων στον αριθμητή γιατί αλλάζει ο γεωμετρικός τόπος των ριζών.

  Από το Τ.Ε.Ι. της Αθήνας κάποτε είχε περάσει ένας μεγάλος δάσκαλος της Ηλεκτρονικής : Ο Σταύρος Πακτίτης.

  Αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει γράψει ένα βιβλίο κόσμημα για τα Σ.Α.Ε. που ονομάζεται Συστήματα Αυτομάτου Ελέγχου Θεωρία και Προβλήματα. Εκδόσεων ΙΩΝ 
  ISBN 960-405-324-8. Μπορείς να το αναζητήσεις στην βιβλιοθήκη του Τ.Ε.Ι.

  Διαβάζοντάς το να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα λύσεις όλες σου τις απορίες και θα αριστεύσεις στο αντικείμενο.

  Προσωπική μου άποψη, βέβαια , είναι να περάσεις τους Βαλαμόντε και Φραγκόπουλο γιατί εκεί μπορεί να δυσκολευτείς αρκετά….

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Πάντα μου φαινόταν χαζό αυτό το μάθημα...



αναγκαστηκα να το παρακολουθησω γιατι αλλιως δεν θα το περναγα...ομως φιλε γιωργο οταν αρχισεις και καταλαβαινεις κατι ξεδιπλωνεται ενας πολυ ωραιος κοσμος!!!!τα σαε ειναι ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον μαθημα και ειναι το βασικο σε οτι κανουμε γιατι ολα αποτελουν ενα κομματι η ενα υποσυνολο ενος συστηματος!!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Φίλε μου έχεις ανοίξει ένα μεγάλο θέμα που από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω έχεις πιάσει γερά το νόημα. 
> 
>   Ναι η ευστάθεια καθορίζεται με το κριτήριο Routh και τη συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος την καθορίζουμε από την πρόσθεση πόλων στον αριθμητή γιατί αλλάζει ο γεωμετρικός τόπος των ριζών.
> 
>   Από το Τ.Ε.Ι. της Αθήνας κάποτε είχε περάσει ένας μεγάλος δάσκαλος της Ηλεκτρονικής : Ο Σταύρος Πακτίτης.
> 
>   Αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει γράψει ένα βιβλίο κόσμημα για τα Σ.Α.Ε. που ονομάζεται Συστήματα Αυτομάτου Ελέγχου Θεωρία και Προβλήματα. Εκδόσεων ΙΩΝ 
>   ISBN 960-405-324-8. Μπορείς να το αναζητήσεις στην βιβλιοθήκη του Τ.Ε.Ι.
> 
> ...



εγω θα του προτεινα το βιβλιο του μαλατεστα..

----------


## solarcon

> εγω θα του προτεινα το βιβλιο του μαλατεστα..



   χαχα ναι εντάξει προφανώς και αυτό είναι καλό….


    Χωρίς πλάκα. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στα Μαθηματικά της 3 Γυμνασίου.  Επειδή στο μετασχηματισμό Laplace οι διαφορικές εξισώσεις ανάγονται σε απλές αλγεβρικές παραστάσεις, έχεις να κάνεις με μαθηματικά Γ  γυμνασίου. Θα λύσεις αρκετές απορίες σου ( … ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ )

----------


## Silas

> οταν αρχισεις και καταλαβαινεις κατι ξεδιπλωνεται ενας πολυ ωραιος κοσμος!!!!τα σαε ειναι ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον μαθημα και ειναι το βασικο σε οτι κανουμε γιατι ολα αποτελουν ενα κομματι η ενα υποσυνολο ενος συστηματος!!!




Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο μαθημα, και αυτο και τα σηματα και συστηματα. Γενικα ο ελεγχος ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον τομεας, αρκει να ερχεται δευτερος και οχι πρωτος.

Μου την εδινε απιστευτα μεχρι που εκατσα σοβαρα να το διαβασω.

----------


## navar

η αρκούδα πάει κάτω απο την βελανιδιά !
κουναει την βελανιδιά !
πέφτει βελανίδι !
τρώει βελανίδι !
ξανακουνάει !
πεφτει βελανίδι !
τρώει βελανίδι !
ξανακουνάει !
δεν πεφτει βελανιδι !
μετακινείτε σε διπλανή βελανιδιά !
κουνάει !
κλπ κλπ
ΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΑΕ

έτσι μας έκανε θεωρία στο τεί λάρισσας ο κ.ΧΧΧΧΧΧ !!!! (όνομα διεγράφη απο μένα ! μιας και είναι λίγο ανέντιμο να των θίγω των άνθρωπο !)

----------


## klik

τρώει η αρκούδα βελανίδια; :Confused1:  :Σκέψη:

----------


## navar

> τρώει η αρκούδα βελανίδια;



 εμένα ρωτάς ? ούτε αρκούδα έχω διατελέσει μα ούτε και βελανίδι !!!!!! 
χάνεις το point η αρκούδα είναι ΣΑΕ τα πάντα γύρω είναι ΣΑΕ , είχε και ένα άλλο με βάρκα και ψαρά αλλα δεν το θυμάμαι , εκείνο ήταν πιο άκυρο , και δεν θυμάμαι ποιος στην όλη ιστορία ήταν ο ΣΑΕς !!! η βάρκα ? ο ψαράς ? το δόλωμα ? το ψάρι ? το αγκίστρι ? Τέσπα τι περιμένεις απο μάθημα που το πέρασα με μια μπουκάλα τσίπουρο ως δωροδοκία ? (θα αναλύσω σε άλλο ποστ το γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορούσα να περάσω μιας και ήμουν στην στατιστική πιθανότητα του 0,03658% που κόβονταν κάθε εξάμηνο με 4,5 είτε έγραφα είτε έδωνα λευκή κόλλα)

----------


## JOUN

Στο ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρολογιας με ΣΑΕ 1 και 2 να δεις τι γινοταν...Ηταν απο τα μαθηματα που η επιανες το νοημα και τα περνουσες με την πρωτη η αλλιως με την δεκατη..

----------


## StathisV

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα ΣΑΕ γενικά είναι ένα μάθημα με αρεκτά "βαρύ" μαθηματικό υπόβαθρο και όχι ιδιέτερα εύπεπτο, αν κρίνουμε γενικά τα ΤΕΙ υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα "βάσεων" σε μαθηματικά και φυσική (προφανώς λόγο του χαμηλού βαθμού πρόσβασης) αλλά με λίγη καλή θελήση όλα γίνονται  :Smile:  Αναφορικά με το θέμα βιβλίου έχω κοιτάξει μόνο το "Σύγχρονα συστήματα αυτόματου ελέγχου" των Dorf, Richard C.που δίνει η σχολή.

@ solarcon Ναί ο Πακτίτης έχει γράψει αρκετά καλά βιβλία με αρκετά καλή ισορροπία στα θέματα Θεωρίας - Πρακτικής, το βιβλίο του για τα ΣΑΕ δεν το είχα υπ' οψήν μου αλλά τα το κοιτάξω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

Γενικά όταν υπέβαλα το θέμα, δεν είχα στο μιαλό μου κάποια συγκεκριμένη άσκηση η ομάδα ασκήσεων (για εξεταστική κλπ), αλλά το πως ένας ηλεκτρονικός ή ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός θα χρισημοποιήσει το εργαλείο αυτό για να κάνει έναν σχεδιασμό ενός κυκλώματος η μιάς διάταξης γενικότερα. Τονίζω το "σχεδιασμός" γιατί υπάρχει μια γενικότερη τάση - σε εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο τουλάχιστον - να δίνεται έμφαση περισότερο στην ανάλυση ενός συστήματος πραρά στον σχεδιασμό του.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα ΣΑΕ γενικά είναι ένα μάθημα με αρεκτά "βαρύ" μαθηματικό υπόβαθρο και όχι ιδιέτερα εύπεπτο, αν κρίνουμε γενικά τα ΤΕΙ υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα "βάσεων" σε μαθηματικά και φυσική (προφανώς λόγο του χαμηλού βαθμού πρόσβασης) αλλά με λίγη καλή θελήση όλα γίνονται  Αναφορικά με το θέμα βιβλίου έχω κοιτάξει μόνο το "Σύγχρονα συστήματα αυτόματου ελέγχου" των Dorf, Richard C.που δίνει η σχολή.
> 
> @ solarcon Ναί ο Πακτίτης έχει γράψει αρκετά καλά βιβλία με αρκετά καλή ισορροπία στα θέματα Θεωρίας - Πρακτικής, το βιβλίο του για τα ΣΑΕ δεν το είχα υπ' οψήν μου αλλά τα το κοιτάξω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.
> 
> Γενικά όταν υπέβαλα το θέμα, δεν είχα στο μιαλό μου κάποια συγκεκριμένη άσκηση η ομάδα ασκήσεων (για εξεταστική κλπ), αλλά το πως ένας ηλεκτρονικός ή ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός θα χρισημοποιήσει το εργαλείο αυτό για να κάνει έναν σχεδιασμό ενός κυκλώματος η μιάς διάταξης γενικότερα. Τονίζω το "σχεδιασμός" γιατί υπάρχει μια γενικότερη τάση - σε εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο τουλάχιστον - να δίνεται έμφαση περισότερο στην ανάλυση ενός συστήματος πραρά στον σχεδιασμό του.



ο λογος που δινεται αυτη η εμφαση στην αναλυση ειναι για την βαθυτερη κατανοηση καθως η σχεδιαση ειναι ενα πολυ ευκολο κομματι λογω της υπαρξης του matlab και αλλων παρεμφερων εργαλειων!!!

----------


## lakon1981

Εξαρτάται από το σύτημα που θα κατασκευάσεις. Αν π.χ. αυτό είναι ένα ραδιοφωνικό κύκλωμα εκπομπής τότε το σήμα εισόδου είναι τυχαίο (μη περιοδικό). Επειδή δεν μπορείς να μοντελοποιήσεις το συγκεκριμένο σήμα τότε δοκιμάζεις το μέρος ή το όλο του κυκλώματός σου σε σήματα δοκιμής (βηματική, τριγωνική, παλμός κτλ) και έτσι όχι απλώς ελέγχεις την ευστάθειά τους αλλά υπολογίζεις και τα χαρακτηριστικά τους (μήκος κύματος, χρονική περίοδος, συχνότητα, χρονική σταθερά κ.τ.λ.). Αν όμως θέλεις να κατασκευάσεις μια άλλη ηλεκτρονική συσκευή με ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος (π.χ. inverter) τότε εκεί έχεις μια δεδομένη είσοδο (παλμός). Όμως πριν από κάθε δοκιμή πρέπει να γνωριζεις και την ελεύθερη απόκριση του συστήματός σου. Περισσότερα δεν χωράνε εδώ. Αν θέλεις κάτι άλλο περισσότερο μπορώ (όχι τώρα) να δώσω ένα μαθηματικό υπόδειγμα λύσης πραγματικού ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος, αλλά υπάρχουν και λογισμικά που βοηθάνε τον μαθηματικό σχεδιασμό κυκλωμάτων καθώς και "άπειρη" βιβλιογραφία.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Στα ΣΑΕ συνήθως έχεις ένα κύκλωμα(σύστημα) και θες να ελένξεις την έξοδό του κάτι που γίνεται με PID έλενχο. Από PID είναι εύκολο να πας σε ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα,υπάρχουν και ελενκτές(logo κλπ) που εσύ απλά βάζεις τις παραμέτρους του PID και σου βγάζεουν την εποιθυμητή έξοδο.
O P είναι ένας διαιρέτης τάσης με ένα τελεστικό ενυσχιτή(αν θες να είναι ενεργός ή μη ενεργός)
Ο Ι είναι ένας ολοκληρωτής( κύκλωμα CR ή RL) πάλι με τελεστικό ενυσχιτή αν θες να είναι ο ελενκτής ενεργός ή όχι
Ο D είναι διαφορτιστής(κύκλωμα RC;ή LR) πάλι με τελεστικό ή όχι
Ο συνδιασμός τους (PI,PD,PID) είναι ο συνδιασμός των παραπάνω κυκλωμάτων και ανάλογα με τις τιμές της συνάρτησης μεταφοράς υπολογίζεις τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων πυκνοτών κλπ με βάση κάποιους στάνταρ τύπους. Εάν θες τα ακροιβή κυκλώματα με τους τύπους πες μου γιατί τα βιβλία τα έχω χωμένα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου.

 Εσύ θες να μετατρέψεις ένα σήμα οπότε δε θες PID. Θα πρέπει να το σκευτείς αλλιώς το όλο θέμα. Στη σχολή(ΤΕΙ αυτοματισμού) μου είχαμε ξεχωριστό μάθημα για τέτοια προβλήματα(Ψηφιακή Επεξεργασία Σήματος). Βασικά το ίδιο είναι πάνω κάτω. Εάν έχεις βρει τη συνάρτηση μεταφοράς που θες  τη φτιάξεις με μικροελενκτή και υπάρχει μια στανταρ μεθοδολογία να πας από συνάρτηση μεταφοράς σε κώδικα.

Μιλάω σαν φοιτητής αφού η δουλειά μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα παραπάνω, καλύτερα να σου απαντήσει κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία όμως

----------

